# Weight of Different Rhinestones



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

I have read on several vendor sites that when shipping an ordered amount of rhinestones, it will be done by weight instead of actual count. That is totally understandable.

My question is:
How much should a certain count of particular rhinestones weigh? Is there a master list I could get?

Example: 1 gross of 3mm Hotfix stone = x.xx grams

I would guess manufacturer might make a difference also.

My concern is when I order stones, I would be at the mercy of the vendor to get the right amount.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Doc, 
Yes every stone and every color weighs more or less than the one before, and even tho you bought eh same 5mm clear stones last time a gross will not weigh the same, it is in all in the glue, and some going thru the process weigh a bit more and less,, 
With every new bag I get in my shipments from Korea, I count out a gross, and weigh them , I do this 5 times with the same bag to make sure I have consitant numbers,, and mark my bag,, when i get new ones in, i start counting again,, This is the only way I know how to do this, 
I would like to hear others ideas on this,, 
Also the scale you use has to be very touchy,, it actually has sides because someone walking by can throw it off, or a heater coming on or fan,, 
HOpe this helps,, 
MMM


----------

